
I Watched All of the Chrome Dev Summit 2017 Videos So You Don’t Have To - dfabulich
https://redfin.engineering/i-watched-all-of-the-chrome-dev-summit-2017-videos-so-you-dont-have-to-9b62a593c3cb
======
akras14
Thank you, great summary!

